# Glueing Boards Together



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well the dang hardware store only sells 3/4 inch thick boards
nothing thicker








so if i glue two half inch or 3/4 boards would that be just as good as good as a thicker board?

and also what is the minimum thickness for a board cut to be safe?(oak or poplar)

im just really concerned that if i make a board cut it will be unsafe

safety is top of the list to me


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, as long as they are rigid. If not, you will need pins to avoid shear delamination.


----------



## hammer0419 (Aug 22, 2010)

Good wood glue spread correctly and clamped tight makes an excellent bond. I am new here and to slingshots but have a lot of woodworking experience. I am not up on what is a good thickness for a slingshot. I was either going to buy just a 3/4" board or two 1/2" and glue and press them?? I have tons of pins and Corby Bolts as I also make knives so I might just add them in for looks and an added measure of safety??


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

3/4" thick is perfect for slingshots...


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Careful attention to the grain is more important than a little more thickness when using a single board. The grain should run across the the lines of stress not in the same direction. If you laminate try to oppose the grain of each piece at about 90 degrees. Wood glue works good but resin glue ( the kind you mix with water) and epoxy work better.
frosty2


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have used Titebond II for years gluing on backing, and handles for bows, it is very strong. I think it is a good choice for a slingshot. URAC 185 is one of the strongest wood to wood glues, "Smooth On" epoxy is also very strong.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

If you are planning to glue boards together I would recommend roughing the sides which will have glue applied to them with some coarse sand-paper to increase their surface area...


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Itamar J said:


> well the dang hardware store only sells 3/4 inch thick boards
> nothing thicker
> 
> 
> ...


you only need to get either a 1/2" or 3/4" board. 1" is also recomended, anything thicket seems to thick IMO


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> well the dang hardware store only sells 3/4 inch thick boards
> nothing thicker
> 
> 
> ...


you only need to get either a 1/2" or 3/4" board. 1" is also recomended, anything thicket seems to thick IMO
[/quote]
There are many factors: how you're holding it, the design of the slingshot, the draw weight of the bands, thickness of the sheets within the ply and the quality of the wood; just to name a few... I mean take for example Darrell's excellent little _Pickle Fork Shooters _they are constructed from only 1/4" plywood but provide perfectly adequate strength with the supplied 8lb band-sets...


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You can purchase stair streads that are 1-1/8 inch thick. But 1/2 inch plywood is still overkill for safety.


----------

